# Überträgt HDMI 1.4 120Hz auf TFT Monitore



## sbkenzo (20. August 2011)

*Überträgt HDMI 1.4 120Hz auf TFT Monitore*

gelöscht


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Überträgt HDMI 1.4 120Hz auf TFT Monitore*

120 Hz mit HDMI? Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. In welcher Auflösung?
Wirf mal einen Blick in die Wikipedia
Die Sache scheint nicht so unkritisch zu sein. Da würde ich lieber bei DVI bleiben.
HDMI macht 3D-TV möglich - aber das läuft nicht mit 120 Hz, wie die Sache mit den Shutterbrillen am 120 Hz-Monitor. Ist ein anderes Verfahren.
Nachtrag: HDMI ist von der Bandbreite ja beschränkt, weil single Link.
Schau mal >hier<.
Natürlich können die Grafikkarten in der Regel Dual Link (auch onboard), nur eben nicht bei HDMI-Anschluß.
120 Hz mit Full-HD wirst du wohl nur mit dem DVI-Anschluss hinbekommen, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Überträgt HDMI 1.4 120Hz auf TFT Monitore*

Die Grundfrage wäre eher: was genau ist denn Deine "Sorge" ? Ist Dein Notebook stark genug für locker mehr als 60-80FPS, und Du willst die FPS dann halt auf dem TFT auch nutzen, oder hast Du nur Sorge, dass das Bild mit 60Hz in irgendeiner Form schlechter ist?


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Überträgt HDMI 1.4 120Hz auf TFT Monitore*

Das Bild soll mit 120 Hz besser sein. Wurde zumindest in der PCGH und anderswo geschrieben. Unabhängig davon, ob der angeschlossene Rechner bzw. die Grafikkarte 200 oder 20 FPS liefern kann.
Aber ich habe das so verstanden, weil er auf HDMI 1.4 herumreitet: HDMI 1.4 kann 3D. 3D bzw. Stereoskopie am PC braucht einen 120 Hz-Monitor. Also kann HDMI 1.4 einen Monitor mit 120 Hz ansteuern.
Klar kann HDMI einen Monitor mit 120 Hz ansteuern. Aber durch die beschränkte Bandbreite nur bei kleinen Auflösungen.
Die Grenze liegt bei 1600x1200 oder 1920x1200 - so aus dem Kopf fällts mir grade nicht so genau ein - bei 60 Hz.
Für 120 Hz in hoher Auflösung braucht man Dual-Link-DVI.


----------

